
Show HN: Feram finds and fixes bugs in your commits - adius
https://feram.io
======
guessmyname
> _With Merged Patches in Projects of: Apple, Dropbox, Facebook, Google, NASA_

Can you share the links to the merged pull-requests?

~~~
adius
Normally you can find them with following GitHub search: "committer:feram-bot
@dropbox". However, I can't locate them right now. Not sure why they are not
in the index anymore. I guess should have linked them right away .

------
adius
Hi, I'm Adrian - one of the cofounders. We've been working on this over the
last 1.5 years and we'd be happy to hear your feedback and questions!

~~~
pc86
Are you trying to push folks to the free plan?

I could see a lot of people being willing to pay for this, then seeing they
need to contact you first, and going without.

~~~
adius
Yeah, actually I'm not happy about this either. We were working with sales
folks and they wanted more flexibility to adapt the price to the customer they
were talking to. But this hasn't worked particularly well and I don't like it
anyways. Expect some changes here soon. For the time being all plans are free
- we're more interested in your feedback!

------
stockkid
> With Merged Patches in Projects of: Apple, Dropbox, Facebook, Google, NASA

I was skimming the site and the meaning of this phrase was unclear to me.

~~~
adius
We just wanted to point out that even big IT companies with their own software
quality teams don't have mechanisms in place to prevent all of the bugs Feram
can find.

